# School Answering Machine message



## David H (Apr 7, 2011)

They should have similar in the UK

*Click Here to Listen*

David


----------



## Vicsetter (Apr 7, 2011)

I preferred : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DI5RvmNvXak&NR=1


----------



## topcat123 (Apr 7, 2011)

oooops they are good    neither one better than the other..


----------

